

iOS 8 Bugs Roundup: Top Reasons Why You Need to Downgrade - davidavs
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ios-8-bugs-roundup-top-reasons-why-you-need-downgrade-1466458

======
walterbell
Is it even possible to downgrade from iOS8 to iOS7?

